# BFP, bleeding and taking Cyclogest????



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Emilycaitlin

I posted yesterday about having a BFP and bleeding inc passing clots.  I have increased my Cyclogest pessaries to 3 a day since bleeding started, why is it not helping??

I'm getting HCG results tomorrow

thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've replied on your other post,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

